# What colour is this baby rat? 8 Days old



## missregangrace (Apr 11, 2012)

Mum is a cinnamon and dad's black.
She had 14 babies,
Agoutis, blacks, cinnamons, and there's 3 of these coloured ones.
Also a darker hooded one in there. [all pictured]
But I can't figure what colour they are.
Minks?



















Thanks !


----------



## Critter Maze (Jul 31, 2012)

Any new pics of the rat?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

They could be PEW or beige most likely.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

lilspaz68 said:


> They could be PEW or beige most likely.


This is what I'm thinking as well.

Definitely not mink, though.


----------



## missregangrace (Apr 11, 2012)

Critter Maze said:


> Any new pics of the rat?


Here is the latest photo, taken an hour ago.


----------



## missregangrace (Apr 11, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> This is what I'm thinking as well.
> 
> Definitely not mink, though.


What colour eyes do Beige rats have?


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks like pews  adorable but not mink mink is brown

Beige have black eyes


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Do their eyes appear red or pink? I would guess buff (which I think is the same as beige in the us) if the eyes are dark or red. If they are pink then they will be champeign. We have Red Eye Dilute in our agouti and black line, which has given us a couple buffs pop up unexpectedly (we are trying to breed it out). If it is red eye dilute its worth being aware it can be associated with a lowered immune system and lack of blood clotting, at least here in the UK (hence why we are trying to breed it out).


----------



## missregangrace (Apr 11, 2012)

Isamurat said:


> Do their eyes appear red or pink? I would guess buff (which I think is the same as beige in the us) if the eyes are dark or red. If they are pink then they will be champeign. We have Red Eye Dilute in our agouti and black line, which has given us a couple buffs pop up unexpectedly (we are trying to breed it out). If it is red eye dilute its worth being aware it can be associated with a lowered immune system and lack of blood clotting, at least here in the UK (hence why we are trying to breed it out).


They appear dark. So probably ruby. 
I was just trying to take photos of the bub against his darker siblings, but had a little accident. A baby was attached to mums nipple when I opened the cage. She jumped up and one of the bubs flew out onto the floor -_-
Anyways, I'm from Australia, does that make a difference to the colour names? 
Maybe I'll just have to wait until their eyes open. *sigh* 
I'll still post photos to compare soon.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Beige have ruby eyes, ranging from very dark to very red/ruby. PEW'shave pink eyes...at this point still looking like a PEW


----------

